# Female Swordtail being aggressive to male swordtail



## bam1 (Dec 15, 2011)

I have three swordtails and one of my females is being mean to my male. My tank has been set up for about a month and is a 36 gallon. Anyone know why they are being aggressive?


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

What else is in the tank? Are there places to hide like plants?


----------



## bam1 (Dec 15, 2011)

There is a dwarf gourami, and nothing else and I have driftwood, plants,etc for them to hide in.


----------



## Sorafish (Sep 15, 2011)

If they haven't been moved to the 36 gallon yet, it could be aggression from being crowded. Also, are you sure its female? I've heard of swordtails having 'dominance issues', with same genders, but whether their male or female, I'm sure two 'dominants' would probably fight. Perhaps add a few more females? It could be that the male is bothering her.


----------



## bam1 (Dec 15, 2011)

Sorafish said:


> If they haven't been moved to the 36 gallon yet, it could be aggression from being crowded. Also, are you sure its female? I've heard of swordtails having 'dominance issues', with same genders, but whether their male or female, I'm sure two 'dominants' would probably fight. Perhaps add a few more females? It could be that the male is bothering her.


Actually they are in the 36 (I need to change my signature) I am sure it is female, and I don't think they are both dominant because the male doesn't fight back, could it be that the female is bigger than the male?


----------

